# Please, help me with rear wiper on Murano 07



## verysassy56 (Mar 22, 2012)

Can someone help me? I need to put rear wiper on my nissan murano 07, and I prefer not to take it to a dealer. Can anyone help me with this? Directions or utube or? I would appreciate your help.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

pull the cap covering the nut, lift up the wiper and remove the nut, then remove the blade, installation is just the reverse


----------



## McLMan (Aug 18, 2010)

There should be written instructions included with the replacement wiper you buy.


----------

